# First Time Naked Cook of Ribs and Pork Shoulder



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 7, 2019)

Well Its midnight and the pork shoulder just went onto the pit.  Rec Tec RT-700 pellet smoker... set at 225 meat probe in the shoulder alarms set now off to bed(love the set it and forget it of this pit)...Heres a quick pic.


----------



## one eyed jack (Aug 8, 2019)

Watching


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2019)

Looks like a good start!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 8, 2019)

Ho hum when will it be done.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 8, 2019)

Sounds like a plan, waiting...

Chris


----------



## sandyut (Aug 8, 2019)

watching this one!  you adding the ribs mid day?


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 8, 2019)

sandyut said:


> watching this one!  you adding the ribs mid day?


Ribs going on at 10 am...looking for a 330-4 pm finish time for the ribs!


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 8, 2019)

Updated pic of the shoulder after 9 hours on the pit at 225.....


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 8, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Ho hum when will it be done.
> 
> Warren


Patience sir....all great things take time....LOL   Yeah yeah I wish it was done already myself...LOL


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 8, 2019)

That's OK I've had breakfast now I have little more patience now.

NU2SMOKE Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## sandyut (Aug 8, 2019)

NU2SMOKE said:


> Ribs going on at 10 am...looking for a 330-4 pm finish time for the ribs!



Roger that!  Ill be over about 4 with some brew and a bib!  Lookin good!


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 8, 2019)

sandyut said:


> Roger that!  Ill be over about 4 with some brew and a bib!  Lookin good!



Come on down....always a seat at my table for ya!!


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 8, 2019)

UPDATE:

Got the ribs trimmed and squared....Rub is applied and ready for the smoker!






Ribs went on the smoker at 10:30 .... I heard the shoulder say "come on in the smoke is perfect"...


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 8, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> Bad boy! Never ever open the lid for silly things like taking pictures. When the temp says its done then and only then are you allowed to open that lid. If you're lookin you ain't cookin. The biggest part of the sucess of simple smoking is to keep it simple. The less you do the better the results are likely to be. Rub, smoke and eat. But in this case it was okay to open it briefly (very briefly) to add the ribs.


Yes sir...I am sorry sir...It wont happen again sir....not for another 5 hours at least....lol


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 8, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> I know you're gonna like what you get but the hardest part is discipline when that smell starts coming out of the pit. Then you get hungry and your mouth starts watering. All you can do is clean out your mouth with another beer and wait it out. However it gets worse when its resting in the cooler and you know it's almost time to eat.


Thanks for that....now Im really hungry...LOL  I skipped breakfast and lunch just for this!!


----------



## drdon (Aug 8, 2019)

Still waiting!


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 8, 2019)

Funny thing ... I didnt start it till midnight...now Im thinking I should have started it earlier...LOL It was a 10 lb shoulder that I trimmed about 2lbs off in skin and excess fat That makes it 8 lbs approx. At 2hr per lb would put me at 16 hours....Im at 15 now and just hit the 160 mark....guessing this is going to go alot longer than anticipated.....problem is I have guests coming at 7 for the football game tonight.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 8, 2019)

MAN,,that looks really good... I know you want to go nekkid all the way..  but it sounds like you need to go ahead and wrap the shoulder If you want it done by 7...   hopefully you will get a little time for it to rest as well ...


----------



## sandyut (Aug 8, 2019)

time forced wrap...it happens with the best of intentions...


----------



## drdon (Aug 8, 2019)

...and he covered his nakedness.


----------



## tallbm (Aug 8, 2019)

NU2SMOKE said:


> Funny thing ... I didnt start it till midnight...now Im thinking I should have started it earlier...LOL It was a 10 lb shoulder that I trimmed about 2lbs off in skin and excess fat That makes it 8 lbs approx. At 2hr per lb would put me at 16 hours....Im at 15 now and just hit the 160 mark....guessing this is going to go alot longer than anticipated.....problem is I have guests coming at 7 for the football game tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At 275F naked without opening the smoker a pork shoulder will take a hair over 1hr a pound.  Those 2 cuts of meat don't really care what temp they are cooked at.  You may want to crank up to 300F or so if possible.

In the future if you can confidently hold 275F you can plan very easily.  Oh another thing on cuts like the pork shoulder try and plan to finish about 4 hours early.  If it runs late then you have a 4 hour buffer.  If you finish 4 hours early you just double wrap in foil, then wrap in 3 bath towels, and set on the counter until 10min before time to eat.  It will be piping hot at meal time :)

Best of luck with the smoke! :)


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 8, 2019)

UPDATE TIME!!!.....It was 4 pm and I was starting to sweat....what do I do?  What do I [email protected]*% IT !!   So I have decided to brave it out and believed that the stall will give way and this thing will start rocking and rolling. At 4 30 she had climbed to 165...Im thinking there is a ray of hope....it is 620 and she has just hit the 196 mark.....I have pulled it and checked the temp and the instant probe went in like BUTTAH....Almost 19 hours.....I took a quick Photo and it is happily wrapped and resting waiting for my company to arrive and become the star of the show. 

Im guessing you would like to see some pics?!?







The ribs were pulled at 6 Hours I lifted them for the bend test and they bent almost in half and did not break they temped at 198 and look heavenly!







I have some ABT's on now and should be finished just in time for the party!!


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 8, 2019)

drdon said:


> ...and he covered his nakedness.


NO SIR I STOOD FIRM AND BRAVED IT OUT!!  ok ok I was shaking in fear the whole time but do we really need to know that...LOL


----------



## b-one (Aug 8, 2019)

Looking tasty!


----------



## one eyed jack (Aug 8, 2019)

From the looks of both your meats, and the ABT's, your going to be popular with your guests.  Haven't found my invite, though.


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 8, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> I'm glad you stood your groung and that it worked out well although I knew it would.
> Isn't it funny how you cant get decent bark wirh a pellet grill? LOL



WHO SAID THAT...LOL  

The bark came out incredible....Since I always wrapped my shoulders I never got that true crusty bark but this time I did.   Wow what a difference!! 

I also smoked it over a pan to catch the drippings. I separated out the fat and mixed the Au Jus back into the pulled meat. Everybody devoured it!

I want to extend a personal thank you to @sandyut for the inspiration to completely try a new method of cooking my ribs and pulled pork. And to all of you guys that urged me on and cheered me on during this cook....my party is a hit with the food although my football team isn't doing so hot... lol


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 8, 2019)

I love it when a plan comes together ... That my friend is some mighty fine looking eats...  I'm thinking your not gonna need much tutoring at the Gathering... GREAT JOB ...


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 8, 2019)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I love it when a plan comes together ... That my friend is some mighty fine looking eats...  I'm thinking your not gonna need much tutoring at the Gathering... GREAT JOB ...


Looks can be deceiving...lol  Even a blind squirrell finds a nut once in a while. Thank you for such a great review. It is so much appreciated.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 9, 2019)

Fabamundo, way to go Nu that all looks excellent!!!

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 9, 2019)

one eyed jack said:


> From the looks of both your meats, and the ABT's, your going to be popular with your guests.  Haven't found my invite, though.



No invite needed my friend your always welcome around my pit!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 9, 2019)

NU2SMOKE said:


> Patience sir....all great things take time....LOL   Yeah yeah I wish it was done already myself...LOL



Lesson learned you waited it out for a fantastic finish.

Warren


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 9, 2019)

Thank you 

 HalfSmoked
 for the kind words!  I learned alot.  Not just from this cook but from this forum. This place is the best and the people here are even better!!


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 9, 2019)

Hey 

 gmc2003
 Thank you so much.  Lots of great ideas coming from you and the others here!


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 9, 2019)

Hey 

 b-one
 ...thank you for the comment! Much appreciated


----------



## banderson7474 (Aug 9, 2019)

NU2SMOKE
 just a FYI, if you ever run into a time crunch again, try pulling the butt out around 175 IT.  I like to make chopped at that temp


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 9, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> NU2SMOKE
> just a FYI, if you ever run into a time crunch again, try pulling the butt out around 175 IT.  I like to make chopped at that temp


Ive never heard of that....what is the texture of the meat at that temp?  Is it moist?  I may have to try that sometime...Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## banderson7474 (Aug 9, 2019)

Yea I think it tastes great.  I'm not the hugest fan of pulled meat so I like the chopped texture better.  Try it one time and see what ya think.


----------



## xray (Aug 9, 2019)

Looks great Nu!!! 19hrs is typically what it takes me to smoke a 9lb shoulder.

Can’t beat that bark though!

Like!


----------



## tallbm (Aug 9, 2019)

Great job and great looking food!
Unwrapped all the way for me as well, I love it.  If you want even more bark you can cut a split from the bottom of the pork butt upwards to right near the bone and then kind of lay it "spread" out.  It doesn't really spread it it does enough so that seasoning gets in there, more bark forms, and more smoke flavor and penetration happens in the meat.  I think one of the guys in my post called it the Buttcrack method hahaha.

Keep it up and keep figuring out your process to repeat this success and get the timing sorted out :)


----------



## clifish (Aug 9, 2019)

NU2SMOKE said:


> No invite needed my friend your always welcome around my pit!!


So what is your address? lol

Looks great...I am really going to have to look into a good pellet grill when the summer ends (sales??).  I have an electric vertical (smoky Hollow) and I can't imagine doing an overnight smoke, I like my sleep too much.


----------



## banderson7474 (Aug 9, 2019)

clifish said:


> So what is your address? lol
> 
> Looks great...I am really going to have to look into a good pellet grill when the summer ends (sales??).  I have an electric vertical (smoky Hollow) and I can't imagine doing an overnight smoke, I like my sleep too much.




I'm really thinking about the Rec Tec stampede.  I would go for the bull but my ok joe is still in good condition.


----------



## banderson7474 (Aug 9, 2019)

Hmmm just looked at the website and the 700 bull base model is only 300 bucks more.


----------



## clifish (Aug 9, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> Hmmm just looked at the website and the 700 bull base model is only 300 bucks more.


I know...I am kicking myself I saw a basically new rectec 640 or 600 (older model of the 700) for an asking price of $450 on CL...although I am not sure that one had the PID and other new features.


----------



## clifish (Aug 9, 2019)

There was also a guy on this forum back in June selling his newer yoder 640 with a few upgrades for a grand, he was local to me as well....but a grand for used when the new Bull is about the same...IDK


----------



## banderson7474 (Aug 9, 2019)

clifish said:


> There was also a guy on this forum back in June selling his newer yoder 640 with a few upgrades for a grand, he was local to me as well....but a grand for used when the new Bull is about the same...IDK



Yea the first deal I can see but not that 2nd one.  I'm with you on if you are gonna spend a grand, might as well go new.


----------



## clifish (Aug 9, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> Yea the first deal I can see but not that 2nd one.  I'm with you on if you are gonna spend a grand, might as well go new.


We will see what the end of summer brings...people clearing their patios of smokers that they got as gifts and then realized it takes some work.


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 9, 2019)

I personally can not Rave about the Rec Tec RT-700 "Bull" enough.  2 things changed my BBQ dramatically!!!  One was the Bull....when you can set a temp and it holds it there with no problems....you can concentrate more on the food than the grill!  It is built like a tank. Has the quality to back it up and a customer service dept that should be training every other service dept there is!! 

The second thing the has truly elevated my BBQ was you....thats right...all of you guys and gals here on the forum!  Everybody here is all goaled towards the same thing....great BBQ and everybody is willing to share their tips and tricks.  This thread got started all because 

 sandyut
 did a remarkable write up about ribs Nekkid.  I just had to try it and now I will never wrap a rib again!! Without the education I get here every day...I could not fully utilize the Bull to its fullest capability.


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Aug 9, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> I'm really thinking about the Rec Tec stampede.  I would go for the bull but my ok joe is still in good condition.


Get the Bull my friend....I promise you wont regret it and you love the added size for the bigger smokes you will be doing.  And yes you will do them when you see how great that pit performs.

Now that I feel rock solid about my ribs and after last nights raves from the guys....all the guys want to do a rib fest where they all bring a rack of ribs to my house for an all day bbq football party.  Thats 8-10 racks of ribs and I can get 10-12 racks of baby backs depending on the size of them on the Bull.  So Im going to max that sucker out and go for it!


----------



## sandyut (Aug 9, 2019)

NU2SMOKE
 - Rec Tec Bull is it man - could not agree more.  I also love mine.

Your cook looks truly awesome!  well done on both ribs are pulled pork.  sorry I have been slow to respond...work and life and running hot right now.

This is the best group of people!  I too have learned so much from people here and their experiences!  I cant say that enough.  So much support!


----------



## sandyut (Aug 9, 2019)

banderson7474 said:


> Hmmm just looked at the website and the 700 bull base model is only 300 bucks more.



Worth it...to be cliche...buy once cry once.  I have filled the grate a couple times on my RT-700.  extra room is always nice, running out of room is an issue.


----------



## siege (Aug 10, 2019)

It's true....bigger is better.  You can smoke 2 briskets in the same time as you can smoke one, or, extra shoulders,  a couple of extra chickens, or what have you. That makes it more economical than a smaller smoker that has been run twice to produce the same amount of smoked goodness .
 Vacuum bagged and frozen,  the leftovers can be reheated, saving hours of time,  and nobody ever complains about having to eat leftovers, when it's good barbeque done right the first time.
 I like to be able to watch a football game on a Sunday afternoon, and enjoy some ribs, or a pulled pork sandwich, thanks to having done the time consuming part weeks or months ago.
 Picture having a platter of smoked chicken, pulled pork, baby backs, sliced brisket, and some burnt ends, with little or no effort due to the fact that each was just some extra made with a day's smoke some time ago. That's what I'm talkin' about =)


----------

